# Dutch: Origin, syntactic status and meaning of the pronoun "u"



## elroy

*Moderator note:*
*Originally in response to this post in the German forum.*



berndf said:


> Das herrschaftliche _Ihr_ (wie im Niederländischen) könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, [...]


 Das niederländische _u_ entspricht nicht dem herrschaftlichen _Ihr_, sondern dem deutschen _Sie_. Das niederländische Pendant zu _ihr_ ist _jullie_ und nicht _u_, also nicht die Form, die bei der Anrede Gottes verwendet wird. _U_ verhält sich im Niederländischen genauso wie _Sie_ im Deutschen. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass _jullie_ überhaupt als herrschaftliche Form verwendet wird oder wurde.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das niederländische _u_ entspricht nicht dem herrschaftlichen _Ihr_, sondern dem deutschen _Sie_. Das niederländische Pendant zu _ihr_ ist _jullie_ und nicht _u_, also nicht die Form, die bei der Anrede Gottes verwendet wird. _U_ verhält sich im Niederländischen genauso wie _Sie_ im Deutschen. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass _jullie_ überhaupt als herrschaftliche Form verwendet wird oder wurde.


_U_ ist eigentlich die Dativ- und Akkusativform von _gie_, so wie _you_ ursprünglich im Englischen der Dativ und Akkusativ von _ye_ war. Im niederdeutschen gibt es die Unterscheidung von _ji_ und _jo_ auch noch. Ich denke schon (wäre aber zu überprüfen), dass sich Muttersprachler des Niederländischen der eigentlichen Bedeutung als Pronomen der zweiten Person Plural bewusst sind. 

Die deutsche Höflichkeitsfom ist bewusst *nicht* der zweiten Person Plural entnommen, weil man die herrschaftliche (_Ihr_) und die bürgerliche Höflichkeitsform (_er_) durch eine *neutrale dritte* ersetzen wollte. Im Niederländischen ist, ebenso wie im Englischen oder Französischen, die moderne Höftlichkeitsform von der mittelalterlichen herrschaftlichen Form abgeleitet, während die bürgerliche einfach aufgegeben wurde (Ausnahme: im britischen Unterhaus). Insofern besteht hier schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Die deutsche Höflichkeitsfom ist bewusst *nicht* der zweiten Person Plural entnommen, weil man die herrschaftliche (_Ihr_) und die bürgerliche Höflichkeitsform (_er_) durch eine *neutrale dritte* ersetzen wollte. Im Niederländischen ist, ebenso wie im Englischen oder Französischen, die moderne Höftlichkeitsform von der mittelalterlichen herrschaftlichen Form abgeleitet, während die bürgerliche einfach aufgegeben wurde (Ausnahme: im britischen Unterhaus). Insofern besteht hier schon ein Unterschied.



Im Mittelniederländischen bestanden _*ghi*_ und *du* nebeneinander für _*u*_ und _*jij*_, aber weil das _du_ immer weniger formell klang, blieb nur noch _ghi_ übrig. Im 17. Jahrhundert wurde das südliche _gij_ an die holländische Aussprache angepasst und wurde zu _jij_. (Hier sollte man wissen, das "ij" im Niederländischen ein einziger Buchstabe ist, darum werden auch beide Komponenten im Bedarfsfall groß geschrieben, Beisp.: IJsselmeer.) Dieses _jij_ wurde in allen sprachlichen Situationen zur alleinigen Anredeform, ähnlich dem englischen "you".

Erst im 19. Jahrhundert kam _u_ in Mode als Abkürzung van "Uwe Edelheit" (noch mit "t" am Ende geschrieben), eine äußerst höfliche Anredeform in der 3. Pers, die als UE abgekürzt wurde und ausgesprochen wie _uw(e)_.

Lange Zeit waren _gij_ und _ge_ sowohl gesprochen wie geschrieben Alternativmöglichkeiten für _u_; im Norden inzwischen seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr, aber im Süden (Flandern etc.) wird es noch gesprochen, allerdings auch nicht mehr geschrieben.


----------



## ablativ

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass man auch an der grammatischen Konjugation von _hebben/zijn_ "haben/sein" erkennen kann, dass es sich bei *u* um die 3. Person (Sgl.) gehandelt hat: Bis in die heutige Zeit ist es möglich, _u is_ zu sagen, nicht mehr sehr geläufig, zugegeben, aber in alten Grammatiken steht es alternativ noch so vermerkt.

_U heeft_ (3. Pers. Sgl.) neben _u hebt_ ( 2. Pers. Sgl. ["Sie haben"]) ist noch immer absolut gängiger Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## berndf

Du sagst also, dass es sich bei dem Nominativpronomen _u_ und dem Dativ-/Akkusativpronomen _u_ um unterschiedliche Dinge handelt, die nur zufällig gleich geschrieben werden und eine ganz andere Historie haben.

Du hast wohl Recht.

Nichtsdestoweniger entstammt_ Uwe Edelheit_ der Anrede in der 2. Plural, _uwe_ ist Mittelniederländisch ausschließlich das Possessivpronomen der 2. Plural. Diese Anrede ist analog z.B. zu Deutsch _Eure Gnaden_, das ja auch aus der _Ihr_ und nicht etwa aus der _Sie_ Form abgeleitet ist.


----------



## jacquesvd

elroy said:


> Im Niederländischen verwendet man bei der Anrede Gottes ausschließlich die formelle Form (_u_ und nicht _jij_). Es ist also durchaus denkbar, dass das auch im Deutschen mal der Fall hätte sein können. Wie das sich im Niederländischen entwickelt hat (ob es also immer so war oder ob es sich um eine neuere Entwicklung handelt), weiß ich allerdings nicht.


 
Im modernen Niederländischen verwendet man tatsächlich bei der Anrede Gottes ausschließlich U (sonst meist klein geschrieben), dass dem deutschen 'Sie' entspricht.
Seltsamerweise wird "U" sowohl mit der zweiten als mit der dritten Person konstruiert wie Ablativ schon angab, wobei in der gesprochenen Sprache die Form mit der 2. Person die weitaus häufigste ist; in der geschriebenen Sprache aber, zumindest in Flandern, die Form mit der 3. Person (u is) sogar etwas mehr vorkommt.
Eine sehr veraltete Anredeform Gottes war "Gij", dass dem deutschen 'Du' entspricht, spätestens seit dem ausgehenden 19. Jahrhundert praktisch aber nicht mehr vorkommt.  
Trotz Neufassungen bleibt die weitaus am meisten (ich würde fast sagen ausschließlich) verbreitete Fassung des "Onze Vader": "Onze Vader, die in  de hemelen zijt, uw rijk kome, uw wil geschiede....."
Merkwürdig dabei ist, dass wo das Possessivpronomen "uw" deutlich auf 'U=Sie" hinweist, "zijt" die (sehr) alte 2. Personsform des Verbs 'zijn" ist und früher "gij zijt" lautete (jetzt: ik ben, jij bent, hij is). Wie ich diese Kombination interpretieren muss, weiß ich auch nicht; vielleicht stand da ganz früher, "Onze Vader, Gij die in de hemelen zijt...." aber wie sich das  weiter mit "uw rijk kome" reimen muss ist mir undeutlich.  Ich kenne in der Standardsprache kein Possessivpronomen zu 'gij'; zu 'jij' ist es 'jouw'.
'Gij' besteht immer weiter in den flämischen Dialekten( wird natürlich unterschiedlich gesprochen wie z.B. "gai zè" oder 'gi zit' usw und hat dialektisch in Antwerpen 'oe' als Possessivpronomen; dieses "oe" wird wie deutsches "u" gesprochen, allerdings etwas kürzer. (oe dochter hè gebeld= deine Tochter hat angerufen; oewe zeung is ziek=dein Sohn ist krank) 
"Jullie" entspricht wie Sie schon sagten dem deutschen "ihr" und hat überhaupt nichts mit der Höflichkeitsform zu tun: es ist die 2.Person Mehrzahl und is eigentlich eine Zusammenziehung aus "jij lui(lieden)" was so viel als "ihr, Leute" bedeutet. 
Der langen Rede kurzer Schluss: Sie haben recht zu behaupten, dass im heutigen Niederländischen die Anrede Gottes mit der Höflichkeitsform geschieht, seltsamerweise das dazugehörige Verb in der zweiten Person steht. Siehe z.B. auch das Kirchenlied "U zijt (sijt) wellecome" = in modernem Niederländischen "U bent welkom"


----------



## berndf

jacquesvd said:


> Merkwürdig dabei ist, dass wo das Possessivpronomen "uw" deutlich auf 'U=Sie" hinweist, "zijt" die (sehr) alte 2. Personsform des Verbs 'zijn" ist und früher "gij zijt" lautete (jetzt: ik ben, jij bent, hij is). Wie ich diese Kombination interpretieren muss, weiß ich auch nicht; vielleicht stand da ganz früher, "Onze Vader, Gij die in de hemelen zijt...." aber wie sich das weiter mit "uw rijk kome" reimen muss ist mir undeutlich.


Ich verstehe nicht Ganz, wo Dein Problem ist. "Uw" ist doch historisch 2. Plural (=euer, votre, your), d.h. Das zu "Gij" (Mittelniederländisch "ghi") gehörige Possessivpronomen.

Der sytaktische Ursprung (aus der mittelniederländischen Grammatik) ist doch recht klar:
Onze Vader Die in de Hemelen zijt, Uw Naam worde geheiligd; Uw Koninkrijk kome; Uw wil geschiede,  
Unser Vater, der [Ihr] im Himmel seit, Euer Name werde geheiligt; Euer Königreich komme; Euer Wille geschehe,


----------



## jacquesvd

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe nicht Ganz, wo Dein Problem ist. "Uw" ist doch historisch 2. Plural (=euer, votre, your), d.h. Das zu "Gij" (Mittelniederländisch "ghi") gehörige Possessivpronomen.
> 
> Der sytaktische Ursprung (aus der mittelniederländischen Grammatik) ist doch recht klar:
> Onze Vader Die in de Hemelen zijt, Uw Naam worde geheiligd; Uw Koninkrijk kome; Uw wil geschiede,
> Unser Vater, der [Ihr] im Himmel seit, Euer Name werde geheiligt; Euer Königreich komme; Euer Wille geschehe,


 

Gut, mein Problem ist die Verbindung von "die" mit "zijt", das ich mich nur erklären kann durch das unterlassene "Gij", das früher einmal dort gestanden hat. Ich betrachte dieses "Gij" aber als ein Singular, das ich dann aber nicht mit dem Possessivum "uw" in Verbindung bringen kann, denn "uw", wenn nicht an "U" referierend, wäre dann die Form des 2.Plural, gehörend zu "gijlie" das nicht mehr verwendet wird und ich wusste nicht, dass Got je mit der 2.Plural angeredet wurde.

Zusammengefasst ist es doch merkwürdig, dass wir in heutigem Niederländisch Gott mit der Höflichkeitsform 'U' anreden, dazu eine Verbform wählen die mit "Gij" zusammenpasst, die sowieso eine veraltete und jetzt nur noch dialektische 2.Singular oder sehr veraltete 2.Plural darstellt und weiter im Text dann doch das moderne Possessivum "uw" verwenden. 

Zweifelsohne liegt es an der Mischung aus veraltetem und modernerem Niederländisch. Ich danke allerdings für die durch Ihre Erörterungen über das Mittelniederländsiche erworbene bessere Einsicht.


----------



## berndf

jacquesvd said:


> das ich mich nur erklären kann durch das unterlassene "Gij"...


Davon bin ich auch überzeugt. Mittelniederländisch hat übrigens _ghe sijt_ oft verschmolzen ("sidi in hüs, Reinaert?", "Seit Ihr im Haus, Rainhart").


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> "Uw" ist doch historisch 2. Plural (=euer, votre, your), d.h. Das zu "Gij" (Mittelniederländisch "ghi") gehörige Possessivpronomen.



So ganz eindeutig ist der Plural nicht, egal was man so alles darüber geschrieben findet. 

Tatsache ist (zumindest ist dies herrschende Lehrmeinung), dass "u" (übrigens das einzige Niederländische Wort, das aus einem einzigen Buchstaben besteht) im Dativ und Akkusativ des Personalpronomens _ghi_ die *Mehrzahl-* und Höflichkeitsbezeichnung von _du_ darstellt(e) und bereits weit früher existierte als "u" im Nominativ.

"U" im Nominativ ist, wie bereits erwähnt, abgleitet von "uw edelheid" (nach neuerer Rechschreibung jetzt von mir mit "d" geschrieben). Da "u" im Dat./Akk. bereits bestand, kann dies die Entwicklung zum Nominativ vorangetrieben haben. 

Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Abkürzung von "uw edlheid", nämlich UEd. bzw.UE, ausgesprochen als _uwee_ oder uwé, zum Entstehen im Nom. beigetragen hat. Man geht davon aus, dass sich die Betonung von "ee" bzw. "é" auf das "u" verschoben hat und es so zum besagten Personalpronomen gekommen ist. Dann wäre "u" im Nominativ also ursprünglich eine Form der 3. Pers. Einzahl, was durch die im oberen Beitrag 3 genannten damaligen und heutigen Konjugationsendungen belegt wird. Als weiteren Beleg für diese Annahme / Theorie kann man anführen, dass es *heute *beide Möglichkeiten gibt, das zu "u" gehörende rückbezügliche Fürwort mit "u" *und *mit "zich" zu bilden. _U hebt u / zich vergist._  (Sie haben _sich_ geirrt). Das ist ähnlich wie im Deutschen (siehe Beitrag von berndf, wo die Höflichkeitsform als "neutrale dritte Person" gebildet wird). Man sagte also in der Übersetzung für "Kommen Sie bitte!"  ---> _der Herr / die Dame möge (3. Pers. Einz.) bitte kommen._


----------



## ablativ

jacquesvd said:


> f Ich kenne in der Standardsprache kein Possessivpronomen zu 'gij'; zu 'jij' ist es 'jouw'.



Dieses "jouw" war früher _dijn_ [d'n] und jou (Dat./Akk. von jij) war *dij.*


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Tatsache ist (zumindest ist dies herrschende Lehrmeinung), dass "u" (übrigens das einzige Niederländische Wort, das aus einem einzigen Buchstaben besteht) im Dativ und Akkusativ des Personalpronomens _ghi_ die *Mehrzahl-* und Höflichkeitsbezeichnung von _du_ darstellt(e) und bereits weit früher existierte als "u" im Nominativ.


Genau das war meine Behauptung: "U" ist historisch 2. Plural Akkusativ und Dativ, genau wie das Englische "you".





ablativ said:


> Dann wäre "u" im Nominativ also ursprünglich eine Form der 3. Pers. Einzahl, was durch die im oberen Beitrag 3 genannten damaligen und heutigen Konjugationsendungen belegt wird.


Dem habe ich ja bereits zugestimmt. Übrigens gab es die entsprechende Form im Hochdeuten auch: _Eure Edelheit_ (belegt bis in frühe 19. Jahrhundert). 



ablativ said:


> Das ist ähnlich wie im Deutschen (siehe Beitrag von berndf, wo die Höflichkeitsform als "neutrale dritte Person" gebildet wird). Man sagte also in der Übersetzung für "Kommen Sie bitte!" ---> _der Herr / die Dame möge (3. Pers. Einz.) bitte kommen._


Nicht ganz. Formen wie _Eure Edelheit, Eure Majestät, Eurer Gnaden_ etc. sind zwar sytaktisch 3. Singular, gehören aber zur herrschaftlichen und nicht der bürgerlichen Höflichkeitsform*, sonst müsste es _zijn edelheid (seine Edelheit)_ heißen.
-------------------
_*Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass es in den meisten europäischen Sprachen bis ins 19., teilweise sogar bis ins 20. Jahrhundert hinein *zwei unterschiedliche* Höflichkeitsformen gab, die 3. Singular als niedere und 2. Plural als höhere Höflichkeitsform. Die beiden zu verwechseln wäre ein grober Fehler gewesen. Die von mir erwähnte "neutrale" Form im Hochdeutschen ist ausschließlich die 3. Plural, *nicht* die 3. Singular._


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Nicht ganz. Formen wie _Eure Edelheit, Eure Majestät, Eurer Gnaden_ etc. sind zwar sytaktisch 3. Singular, gehören aber zur herrschaftlichen und nicht der bürgerlichen Höflichkeitsform*, sonst müsste es _zijn edelheid (seine Edelheit)_ heißen.
> -------------------
> _*Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass es in den meisten europäischen Sprachen bis ins 19., teilweise sogar bis ins 20. Jahrhundert hinein *zwei unterschiedliche* Höflichkeitsformen gab, die 3. Singular als niedere und 2. Plural als höhere Höflichkeitsform. Die beiden zu verwechseln wäre ein grober Fehler gewesen. Die von mir erwähnte "neutrale" Form im Hochdeutschen ist ausschließlich die 3. Plural, *nicht* die 3. Singular._



In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass in den Niederlanden bis in die 60er Jahre (und teilweise noch später) des 20. Jahrhunderts *jeder*, der es so gar nicht zu irgendeiner Auszeichnung oder zu einem Titel geschafft hat, in Briefen mit "de weledele heer / de weledelgeboren heer" angesprochen wurde. Dies war also die unterste Betitulierung, die möglich war und die jedem Bürger mindestens zustand. Nach oben waren / sind den Titeln keine Grenzen gesetzt.

http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/21

P.S.: Mein Beispiel mit "Dame/Herr möge ..." sollte nur zur Verdeutlichung der Anrede in der 3. Pers. dienen.


----------



## jacquesvd

ablativ said:


> Dieses "jouw" war früher _dijn_ [d'n] und jou (Dat./Akk. von jij) war *dij.*


 
Richtig, und ich glaube, dass es in der modernen Sprache nur noch im Ausdruck 'mijn en dijn' weiterbesteht.

Gruß


----------



## Joannes

(Sorry to write in English -- undoubtedly it would have been funnier if I'd written in German )



berndf said:


> Ich denke schon (wäre aber zu überprüfen), dass sich Muttersprachler des Niederländischen der eigentlichen Bedeutung als Pronomen der zweiten Person Plural bewusst sind.


Nope, it's completely opaque to all modern speakers, even in the South where *gij* is still alive and kicking. For all I know, all dialects today have a separate form for 2PL (*gulle*, *gulder*, *gieder*, ..) and none of those has *u(w)* as an objective/possessive form (*ulle*, *ulder*, *junder*).

This thread may be of interest too: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=963607


----------

